

The BugSense hybrid app: experiences using Clojure on Google App Engine  - PanosJee
http://www.reddit.com/r/AppEngine/comments/pfbi8/the_bugsense_hybrid_app_experiences_using_clojure/

======
kleiba
Why the indirection via reddit?

[http://googleappengine.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/bugsense-
hybr...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/bugsense-hybrid-app-
experiences-using.html)

~~~
PanosJee
mistake when pasting the url

